# [Assembler] Eigenes Betriebssystem unter VirtualBox



## Jellysheep (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 
ich habe nach dem Tutorial hier ein OS programmiert und unter VirtualBox getestet, aber es zeigt nur "Lade VitaXia..." an...
Sollte da nicht noch "Eine Taste drücken, um neu zu starten..." kommen?

Meine .asm, .bin und .img-Dateien sind im Anhang...


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs mit VMWare probiert und es funktioniert!


----------



## Jellysheep (3. November 2009)

Kann ich jetzt eigentlich mit C oder C++ weiterprogrammieren, etwa so:

```
extern "C"{
...
}
```

//edit: 
Ich möchte einfach "farbige Punkte" auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben, wie geht das?

Ich habe jetzt mal in NASM etwas ausprobiert:

```
extern "C" {void sample();}
```
Das bringt mir aber folgende Fehlermeldung:


> error: identifier expected after EXTERN



Wieso meldet NASM einen Fehler?

Ich habe jetzt das Tutorial hier durchgearbeitet, aber der TCC will bei mir nicht compilen, da kommt folgende Meldung:

```
Error kernel.cpp 2: Declaration syntax error
```

//edit: Habe jetzt TC 3 statt 2.01 und der funktioniert

Also, ich habe jetzt einen Bootloader und einen Kernel und möchte jetzt farbige Pixel auf den Bildschirm setzen.
Hier ist das schön beschrieben, aber ich wäre dankbar, wenn jemand ein Beispiel posten könnte.


----------

